# £200 wheel budget



## jack smith (2 May 2015)

moving down from ksyrium elites im after something for £200 or less, i want the stiffest wheel possible, and 30mm + would be great. Anyone know if the campag scirrocco £160 is any good? Does the g3 spoke pattern really prevent some sideways flex?


----------



## huwsparky (2 May 2015)

Ultegra 6800 available for £225 from wiggle? I realise it's over budget but may be worth the extra coin.


----------



## Nigel182 (2 May 2015)

Ive Campag Scirroco's on my Ribble like them a lot they're on a steel framed bike which is often loaded with Panniers have also started doing Audax's on it too and I'm a 15 Stone Lump.


----------



## jack smith (2 May 2015)

Looked at ultegra I think wiggle were out of stock could possibly go that high they do have. Slow apoke count though and I'm 15 stone


----------



## AndyRM (2 May 2015)

Scirocco is excellent value for your bucks. Get involved.


----------



## andyfraser (2 May 2015)

Those Sciroccos do look very tempting. Given that I'm a little on the heavier side they look like they'd fold in half as soon as I sat on the bike!


----------



## Nigel182 (2 May 2015)

andyfraser said:


> Those Sciroccos do look very tempting. Given that I'm a little on the heavier side they look like they'd fold in half as soon as I sat on the bike!



as said I'm 15 stone and done over 800 miles on them commutes and a couple longer rides including a 200km Audax and they are still true with no sign of folding in half.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2015)

For £200 you could get some hand built. Last two sets I've had from my lbs cost me £180 each. Don't ask me what the components are but I've had no issues with them and they take a right hammering.


----------



## vickster (2 May 2015)

I'm quite happy with my Fulcrum 5s, have on two bikes. I'm also a 15 stone lump  and ride on really rubbish road surfaces, no issues. Bit of a bargain at £160, leave money for some good tyres 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CKvC6crzosUCFevItAodhFAAsQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## wam68 (2 May 2015)

What vickster says ^^^^^^^. The Fulcrums are great, reasonably light and stay true.


----------



## Justinslow (2 May 2015)

I keep banging on about superstar wheelsets, only because I bought some, (no idea if they are any good!) April discount of 20% got me some £156, 30mm, 1510g "elite ultra" 20 24 spoke count.
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/elite-30-ultra-11speed-wheelset-2024.htm


----------



## jack smith (2 May 2015)

Interesting @Justinslow looking at custom options there as i dont like the silver rims they seem light for the price


----------



## Justinslow (2 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Interesting @Justinslow looking at custom options there as i dont like the silver rims they seem light for the price


Mine are red, they do black aswell.


----------



## Justinslow (2 May 2015)

I've put a thread up in the "review" section.
Like I say I've no idea how they will perform and there are other cheap lightweight wheels out there.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/superstar-elite-30-ultra-wheelset.178881/


----------



## jack smith (2 May 2015)

Class cheers ill give it a read!


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2015)

Add an extra £50 and get yourself some zondas and never look back


----------



## Justinslow (2 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> Add an extra £50 and get yourself some zondas and never look back


Like everyone else, dare to be different?


----------



## jack smith (2 May 2015)

Dont like the zondas, its a toss up between, 
the scirroccos 35mm £158 on sale at ribble
Ultegra 6800 £250 ish
Or some superstar ones (wish they had more images of their rims built up)

Will the ultegras really be worth £100 more though im thinking no...


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

As for superstar 
200 for 30mm rims
260 for 38mm. £60 difference!!! 
Really want the 38 tbh

Also im thinking silver hubs will look better than black with silver spokes, what do you lot think? Kind of a zipp vibe. 

Anyone else rode superstar? Stifness is key for me.


----------



## lesley_x (3 May 2015)

Just curious why you 'don't like' Zondas when you have the Scirrocos on your list?


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Too shallow for my liking (i know i still like the look of the ultegra though) i know it should be about performance but i want my bike to look moce to i actually want to go out and ride it and show it off. They are also over £100 more than the scirroccos


----------



## Citius (3 May 2015)

Just buy some fake Chinese Zipps, like this guy - I wouldn't have thought they'd be much more than £200-300.



Robeh said:


> My Cube GTC Race 2012 With A new Set Off Zipp 606's....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2015)

I've got a pair of these on my Ribble

They look good, roll very well indeed, handle the rough roads & potholes excellently, have nice shiney spokes to reflect headlights at night

I bought mine from Planet X, at the Worsbrough store, where they were £149.95 (December), sadly they're out of stock at 'X' at the moment, so not on website (unless they still have pairs in store there??)
Had to use the link, from Evans instead (note original price!);

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/vision/team30-wheelset-ec060711?country=GB&currency=GBP&source=criteo&medium=display&utm_source=Criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Facebook




,


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

I woulnt get fakes they all just look cheap and tacky, id go with a plain carbon chinese wheel though aslong as it had an alloy brake surface. Dont think i couod spend a few weeks off the bike waiting on them though as ive a race in june i need to pick up the training for


----------



## adamhearn (3 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Looked at ultegra I think wiggle were out of stock could possibly go that high they do have. Slow apoke count though and I'm 15 stone


I'm quite a bit heavier than you and I've got the same spoke count on my RS-10's.


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

I had rs11's previously and i made them flop about alot at the back i tend to sprint out of the saddle alot snd climb 20 percent gradients out of the saddle everyweekend so i need a wheel thats very rigid, thats why im thinking maybe a superstar handbuilt.


----------



## gmw492 (3 May 2015)

I posted similar thread I was looking at the Fulcrum Quattros for £190 ish but have been swayed by the similar Campag Scirocco wheel set for £160 ish


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Have you got them already? Think they are what ill end up with if im honest


----------



## jowwy (3 May 2015)

How tacky showing someone elses bike and saying get the same fake wheels.......cheap shot


----------



## Citius (3 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> How tacky showing someone elses bike and saying get the same fake wheels.......cheap shot



So are you saying they're not fakes then? Please clarify, what's the issue with using a pic which is already posted elsewhere on the forum?


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Don't get me wrong I'm after a pair of Chinese clinchers (but alloy surface) but not branded


----------



## Justinslow (3 May 2015)

I'm lost now to be honest, the choice is bewildering I know, you're just going to have to choose!


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Its going to be the scirroccos unless i can find some chinese wheels with alloy surface nefore monday night under £250


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2015)

Why not look for a nice rear carbon wheel and buy a front one when you have the funds .


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

I need a full set to get out on and to race on, got my race of a lifetime start of june


----------



## Citius (3 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> I need a full set to get out on and to race on, got my race of a lifetime start of june



Race of a lifetime - and a budget of £200??


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Currently an unemployed student cant do much with budget


----------



## Citius (3 May 2015)

Fair enough - I've kinda lost track of this thread tbh. Remind me - what are you looking for in a set of wheels again?


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Abit of depth and stiffness im 15 stone with massive legs and tend to flex wheels alot when climbing out of the saddle


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2015)

For what its worth Jack , my 38mm carbons flex when I am out of the saddle before I get going . Once I am riding I don't notice any flex / brake rub but then I tend to try and not get out of the saddle unless I need too .


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

The thing with me is where i live and the group i ride with is we go out on weekends to purposley climb the steepest hills around, i can feel the back end flex in some wheels and its a horrible feeling it just sucks the power out of the pedal stroke. the sciroccos are getting great reviews for stiffness and so is the g3 spoke pattern


----------



## Cuchilo (3 May 2015)

Try climbing them sat down .


----------



## jack smith (3 May 2015)

Not on 25 percent plus lol


----------



## Kestevan (4 May 2015)

Fulcrum Racing Quattro.

I'm the wrong side of 15 stone. Ex rugby player with legs like trees.... The Quattros don't flex..... at all.


----------



## huwsparky (4 May 2015)

If it were me, in your position I'd just get the strongest wheels you could afford for the money being 15 stone and prone to twisting wheels! 

Surely the biggest gain for you would be the wheel with the least flex.


----------



## Justinslow (4 May 2015)

I would say it probably wouldn't be a great idea to buy the lightest cheapest wheelset that money can buy!! I'm less than 12 stone and don't have massive legs, and I can't say I've ever felt the rear wheel of any bike I've ever ridden "flex".......yet.


----------



## gmw492 (4 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Have you got them already? Think they are what ill end up with if im honest


No I'm gonna order them this week,cheaper than the Quattros so the price difference will go towards the tyres


----------



## Spoked Wheels (4 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> For what its worth Jack , *my 38mm carbons flex when I am out of the saddle before I get going* . Once I am riding I don't notice any flex / brake rub but then I tend to try and not get out of the saddle unless I need too .



At your weight?


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2015)

Gone with fulcrum racing quattro's.'saw them in the shop today and liked the look eith the hint of red like my bike they are the same as the scirrocco apart from the spoke pattern i guess i did really want to try the g3 pattern though


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2015)

Having ridden on many different wheels I'd say there's not much of a difference in Campag's spoke pattern. I think they made a video about the thinking behind it but personally I think that's mostly marketing gubbins.

If you're up in my neck of the woods I've a set you could have a shot of. Campag freehub though so might not be compatible with your set up.


----------



## tincaman (5 May 2015)

Bought a set of Superstar wheels which ran through last winter with no problems, Pacenti SL23 rims with one if their own hubs, about 1700grams and 28 spokes, very stiff. Was under £200 at the time


----------



## Cuchilo (5 May 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> At your weight?


Its my legs , they are like pistons on a steam train when I put the power down , oh yeah !


----------



## Spoked Wheels (5 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Its my legs , they are like pistons on a steam train when I put the power down , oh yeah !



I thought so.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (5 May 2015)

tincaman said:


> Bought a set of Superstar wheels which ran through last winter with no problems, Pacenti SL23 rims with one if their own hubs, about 1700grams and 28 spokes, very stiff. Was under £200 at the time



I like the rims although they are hard to get a tyre on. Are you sure they are 1700g? Probably the hubs are a bit heavy. At that price you can't go wrong I think.


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2015)

Ha changed my mind again got the scirroccos 160 a ribble on sale, could only go with lithion 2 tyres due to budget though instead of my preffered pro4's. Should be here tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## Justinslow (5 May 2015)

Oh dear, wouldn't have got them.








Only joking, enjoy them!


----------



## tincaman (5 May 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I like the rims although they are hard to get a tyre on. Are you sure they are 1700g? Probably the hubs are a bit heavy. At that price you can't go wrong I think.


Yes, can be difficult to mount tyres until you really really perfect the technique. I didn't weigh them, but that's the quoted weight in the 28 spoked versions


----------



## Svendo (5 May 2015)

I got some of the Sl-23s from superstar when they were on offer. The rim gays great reviews, the 'new H-Plus-Son Archetype'. And at £200 when the rims retail at £80ish each is a bargain. I've not used mine yet, I'm currently commuting on some CycleDivision AR24s which I'm finding are tough and reasonably fast so far. They were bought with the CW discount and free tyres.


----------



## gmw492 (5 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Ha changed my mind again got the scirroccos 160 a ribble on sale, could only go with lithion 2 tyres due to budget though instead of my preffered pro4's. Should be here tomorrow or wednesday


Look forward to the review as I'm ordering mine at the end of the week although the Zonda fans have got me re thinking


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2015)

Everyone goes on about zonda's think it's just a fashion thing lol if theese can handle my chain snapping wheels bending climbing style they will do most people great!


----------



## gmw492 (5 May 2015)

Hope you used the extra 7% code off the price on Ribble


----------



## jack smith (5 May 2015)

I did! Basically got one of the tyres and some hydration tablets for free!


----------



## jack smith (8 May 2015)

Right faff on today parcel force still were not here at 6pm so I called the local depot 4 times fourth time I waited 15 mins listening to horrid music then got told the driver was literally just back from delivery, I told te women he could literally just get back in his van and bring my bloody parcel! 
Anyway surely enough after a word with the manager they came at about 7
Got new bars too that are wider and feel much nicer than my narrow carbon ones

They feel great quality, have no Hub sound at all and look great, front wheel had a tad bit of bounce but nothing worth adjusting. 

From a miniature test ride in the pouring rain to the end of the street they feel so much stiffer under acceleration and make a nice noise when they roll, very pleased!


----------



## gmw492 (8 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Right faff on today parcel force still were not here at 6pm so I called the local depot 4 times fourth time I waited 15 mins listening to horrid music then got told the driver was literally just back from delivery, I told te women he could literally just get back in his van and bring my bloody parcel!
> Anyway surely enough after a word with the manager they came at about 7
> Got new bars too that are wider and feel much nicer than my narrow carbon ones
> 
> ...


Look great nice bike too ,now I want to order mine


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2015)

Is no hub noise the new cool thing ? Mine cackle like old housewives .


----------



## jack smith (8 May 2015)

No i prefer a really loud ticking noise, the loud buzz/siren noise dosent do it for me though, my girlfriend was giving me funny looks in the bike shop the otherday for listening to hub sounds lol, there was one on a mtb wheel that sounded so good she pulled me away  this one will sound like a siren once the grease wears off though buti, just gunna leave it.

You get a really loud whoosh from the spokes though, i never got it from the ksyriums wit really thick aero spokes.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> there was one on a mtb wheel that sounded so good she pulled me away


What , in the shop


----------



## jack smith (9 May 2015)

First test ride today, they certainly feel alot stiffer, they seem quite sluggish though but i think it may be because they are new and full of thick grease, a few more rides should sort them out, could be the tyres too though lithions, i usually use pro4's


----------



## Spoked Wheels (9 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> First test ride today, they certainly feel alot stiffer, they seem quite sluggish though but i think it may be because they are new and full of thick grease, a few more rides should sort them out, could be the tyres too though lithions, i usually use pro4's



Are you sure there's nothing wrong with your Ksyrium wheels that you feel they flex a lot more than your new Scirocco? 

Thick grease would make no noticeable difference to a rider.... perhaps you could measure it with an instrument but nothing you or anybody else could.

The tyres could make a difference though ......


----------



## Justinslow (10 May 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Are you sure there's nothing wrong with your Ksyrium wheels that you feel they flex a lot more than your new Scirocco?
> 
> Thick grease would make no noticeable difference to a rider.... perhaps you could measure it with an instrument but nothing you or anybody else could.
> 
> The tyres could make a difference though ......


Would there be a lot of grease in a sealed bearing hub anyway?


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 May 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Are you sure there's nothing wrong with your Ksyrium wheels that you feel they flex a lot more than your new Scirocco?
> 
> Thick grease would make no noticeable difference to a rider.... perhaps you could measure it with an instrument but nothing you or anybody else could.
> 
> The tyres could make a difference though ......


My guess is they feel sluggish because they're heavier and the rims are deeper. I'm still not really sure why you would voluntary downgrade from ksyriums, but it's not lost me any sleep!!


Spoked Wheels said:


> Are you sure there's nothing wrong with your Ksyrium wheels that you feel they flex a lot more than your new Scirocco?
> 
> Thick grease would make no noticeable difference to a rider.... perhaps you could measure it with an instrument but nothing you or anybody else could.
> 
> The tyres could make a difference though ......



IMHO there isn't enough difference twixt lithion 2 and pro 4 to matter.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (10 May 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Would there be a lot of grease in a sealed bearing hub anyway?


Good point.... very little grease I think.


----------



## Justinslow (10 May 2015)

I've just been out on my new superstar elite 30's and ultremos, they definetly feel a bit lighter because they are! But to be honest there wasn't massive differences between my old R501's which is exactly what others had said. Small gains, but gains nether the less. They do "feel" nice though!


----------



## jack smith (10 May 2015)

The ksyriums were fine i had them checked twice, the scirrocos handle better even in the wind which is odd as the are alot deeper, there is no flex in them at all even when i really sprint from the drops, they just dont hold speed very well, im guessing the hubs just arent as good as the mavics, i might strip them down and re pack them with nicer bearings if it starts bothering me too much but i have been riding in really windy conditions all the time ive never had a non windy day to try them, definatley better than the ksyriums though.

I also like how the pawls on the freehub engage right away too where as with the mavics didnt engage instantly there was a slight delay


----------



## jack smith (10 May 2015)

They certainly look better than the mavics, I was worried I wouldn't like how the spokes look on a non Italian bike but in person you really don't notice them.


----------



## Citius (10 May 2015)

it won't be the bearings.


----------



## jack smith (10 May 2015)

Sorry but ive gone from standard to ceramics before on two wheels, cosmics and r500 (i know but i got them in a trade and the wheels were all i had )and noticed a big impact on how long they roll for on both wheels


----------



## Citius (10 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Sorry but ive gone from standard to ceramics before on two wheels, cosmics and r500 (i know but i got them in a trade and the wheels were all i had )and noticed a big impact on how long they roll for on both wheels



You've gone from lighter wheels to heavier wheels and you've gone from lighter, high performance tyres to heavier, lower performance tyres - all in a single swap. 

But obviously it's the bearings which are making all the difference.


----------



## jack smith (10 May 2015)

Not just the bearings no, the tyres are actually the same weight as my wider pro4's were but they arent as fast rolling i know that as i have swapped between the two a few times now


----------



## Svendo (11 May 2015)

Citius said:


> You've gone from lighter wheels to heavier wheels and you've gone from lighter, high performance tyres to heavier, lower performance tyres - all in a single swap.
> 
> But obviously it's the bearings which are making all the difference.



Hi! I could be wrong but wouldn't heavier wheels possibly roll for longer, due to having more momentum (substitute correct physics word if necessary)? However I agree the rolling resistance of the tyres could well account for a lot of the perceived difference.

Also, did you see how I disagreed with you without any unnecessary sarcasm?


----------



## Citius (11 May 2015)

Svendo said:


> Hi! I could be wrong but wouldn't heavier wheels possibly roll for longer, due to having more momentum (substitute correct physics word if necessary)? However I agree the rolling resistance of the tyres could well account for a lot of the perceived difference.
> 
> Also, did you see how I disagreed with you without any unnecessary sarcasm?



Let's not confuse heavier wheels with heavier rims. We've done all that. There are so many variables that have changed at once that it probably isn't possible to pinpoint any cause, although the addition of more weight and slower tyres is not going to be helping.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Not just the bearings no, the tyres are actually the same weight as my wider pro4's were but they arent as fast rolling i know that as i have swapped between the two a few times now



That does sound strange as I have run both Lithion 2 23s and Pro4 Endurance 25s and I find the Lithions "faster-rolling". Which just goes to show it's a subjective thing!


----------



## jack smith (11 May 2015)

Ive never ran the endurance moel ive always gone service course that may be why but tyres are very personal


----------



## jack smith (18 May 2015)

Love the wheels they have worn in great over the last few rides however sadly tommorrow mornings commute will be my last ride on them, i found some planet x alloy breaking surface 50mm carbon wheels for a bargain price of £100 in great condition with schwable tyres local, my mate was going to order some scirroccos after seeing mine so he said he would give me the £100 and his few week old fulcrum 7 wheels with tyres tommorrow in a trade, so i think i am getting a great deal but i shall miss these wheels as they are bloody fantastic!!


----------



## gmw492 (19 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Love the wheels they have worn in great over the last few rides however sadly tommorrow mornings commute will be my last ride on them, i found some planet x alloy breaking surface 50mm carbon wheels for a bargain price of £100 in great condition with schwable tyres local, my mate was going to order some scirroccos after seeing mine so he said he would give me the £100 and his few week old fulcrum 7 wheels with tyres tommorrow in a trade, so i think i am getting a great deal but i shall miss these wheels as they are bloody fantastic!!


I put my order on hold as you first said they were sluggish so was opting for the zondas but now you got me re thinking as they are cheaper than the zondas, I should of ordered them last week but caught between the 2 choices,now you got me rethinking again ,Think I will still opt for the Zondas when my overtime funds are available at the end of the month


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

gmw492 said:


> I put my order on hold as you first said they were sluggish so was opting for the zondas but now you got me re thinking as they are cheaper than the zondas, I should of ordered them last week but caught between the 2 choices,now you got me rethinking again ,Think I will still opt for the Zondas when my overtime funds are available at the end of the month


You will not be dissappointed with the zondas, great wheels at a great price point


----------



## gmw492 (19 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> You will not be dissappointed with the zondas, great wheels at a great price point


They have great reviews as you know, so do Sciroccos but the choice has to be made by the end of the month,both good wheels judging by the reviews


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

gmw492 said:


> They have great reviews as you know, so do Sciroccos but the choice has to be made by the end of the month,both good wheels judging by the reviews


I chose the zondas for the overall reduction in weight, as they were adorning my spesh tarmac sl4 at the time, when it was too wet for the zipps


----------



## jack smith (19 May 2015)

Personally i would go with the scirroccos over the zondas, ive now rode on the zondas for a little bit and thr scirroccos are abit more rigid especially if your a larger rider, youd be better off getting the scirroccos and a pair of top end tyres than the zondas and some cheaper rubber


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Personally i would go with the scirroccos over the zondas, ive now rode on the zondas for a little bit and thr scirroccos are abit more rigid especially if your a larger rider, youd be better off getting the scirroccos and a pair of top end tyres than the zondas and some cheaper rubber


Im a few pounds heavier than you jack and had no rigidity issues with zondas or zipps


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> You will not be dissappointed with the zondas, great wheels at a great price point



Yeah but, what if he is?


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yeah but, what if he is?


Not my problem


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> Not my problem



You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> You can't have it both ways.



Without undermining your own credibility.


----------



## Justinslow (19 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Personally i would go with the scirroccos over the zondas, ive now rode on the zondas for a little bit and thr scirroccos are abit more rigid especially if your a larger rider, youd be better off getting the scirroccos and a pair of top end tyres than the zondas and some cheaper rubber


When did you ride the Zonda's?


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Without undermining your own credibility.


This is an online forum where people give their views, help others and give information based on personal use or preference. Its your choice if you accept that input or not, if you do and your opinion based on personal use is different to mine then so be it.

Does that cause me an issue based on my integrity, no it doesnt. It just means we have a difference opinion based on actual real life use and not an opinion based on someone elses experience. 

Does that answer your question? If not, i dont particularly care


----------



## jack smith (19 May 2015)

I tested my mates out lastweek on my bike for 60 miles, Ive literally just swapped to fulcrum 7's today so I'll see how they are in comparison to the sciroccos as I have to commute home on them


----------



## Citius (19 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> This is an online forum where people give their views, help others and give information based on personal use or preference.



Can you put that in your sig? Might be useful as reminder next time someone suggests not buying a carbon frame to commute on.


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

Citius said:


> Can you put that in your sig? Might be useful as reminder next time someone suggests not buying a carbon frame to commute on.


No - because i see no reason not to commute on one


----------



## Citius (19 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> No - because i see no reason not to commute on one



But others might.


----------



## jowwy (19 May 2015)

Citius said:


> But others might.


And they have a right to that opinion, based on my own personal use/preference i see no reason not to commute on a carbon framed bike. 

I will stick with that opinion


----------



## gmw492 (19 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> I chose the zondas for the overall reduction in weight, as they were adorning my spesh tarmac sl4 at the time, when it was too wet for the zipps


I got a Tarmac sl4 too ,as long as they help on the climbs and roll ok anything will be better then the Axis 1.0 ,£90 dearer for the Zondas over the Sciroccos but both as we have said get great reviews


----------



## jack smith (19 May 2015)

I cant see them being worth £90 more personally


----------



## zer07 (19 May 2015)

New wheel buyer here and like many have spent ages to-ing and fro-ing between various wheels. Have settled for the Scirocco 35 wheelset over the Zonda's mainly for the price, but it was a tough one. I figure that the money I'll save will go towards another rear wheel and use that along with my existing front wheel for the winter commute. Really looking forward to getting them on the bike (2013 Allez Sport).


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2015)

You wont regret them! The lad i gave mine to said they have transformed his bike over the fulcrum 7's he had on


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2015)

Update on the fulcrums... They are shocking wuality compared to the campags, cheaply made, spoke nipples will not adjust properly and they are rounding off, not good for an un true rear wheel


----------



## Justinslow (20 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Update on the fulcrums... They are shocking wuality compared to the campags, cheaply made, spoke nipples will not adjust properly and they are rounding off, not good for an un true rear wheel


So what's your plan for the Fulcrums then Jack?


----------



## gmw492 (20 May 2015)

zer07 said:


> New wheel buyer here and like many have spent ages to-ing and fro-ing between various wheels. Have settled for the Scirocco 35 wheelset over the Zonda's mainly for the price, but it was a tough one. I figure that the money I'll save will go towards another rear wheel and use that along with my existing front wheel for the winter commute. Really looking forward to getting them on the bike (2013 Allez Sport).


I'm in the same situation ,I actually was gonna order them a couple of weeks ago but decided to keep reading reviews and undecided,I'm thinking the difference in price would tyre and inner tube the sciroccos and still be cheaper than the Zondas, but Zondas 200g lighter,if the Sciroccos are ok up hills I'd be happy as I'm not the best climber,but got a bit of overtime due so Zondas look fav at the moment but this could change AGAIN


----------



## gmw492 (20 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> I cant see them being worth £90 more personally


That's the dilemma for someone like me,not a top cyclist just like to get out and get round at a nice pace and workout, but looking to improve all the time so would someone like me notice the difference or would that be more noticeable to more advanced cyclists.
Apologies as I seem to have taken over your post thread now


----------



## Milkfloat (20 May 2015)

I am not sure it matters - I got the Zondas recently and absolutely love them. They are replacing stock wheels on a Giant Defy so are bound to be an upgrade, but I have been very pleased with the perceived value for money.


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2015)

I couldnt climb on my ksyriums as they would flex and rub my chainstays with the scirroccos they were gery rigid and got me up the hills much better, youve got to think that the deeper rim means shorter spokes so your energy is going to be transferred into it better on the climbs, you cold get some lovely pro 4 tyres and latex tubes for the price difference and have change


----------



## jamin100 (20 May 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not sure it matters - I got the Zondas recently and absolutely love them. They are replacing stock wheels on a Giant Defy so are bound to be an upgrade, but I have been very pleased with the perceived value for money.



Same here, I think if i went for a cheaper wheelset i'd always be wondering what the zondas were like and would end up buying them eventually anyway


----------



## lesley_x (20 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> I couldnt climb on my ksyriums as they would flex and rub my chainstays with the scirroccos they were gery rigid and got me up the hills much better, youve got to think that the deeper rim means shorter spokes so your energy is going to be transferred into it better on the climbs, you cold get some lovely pro 4 tyres and latex tubes for the price difference and have change



What on earth are you doing on your bike to cause a wheel to flex and touch your chain stay? Might want to revisit your 'climbing style'...........


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2015)

Got my planet x's today for £100 ....wow amazing!!! Dont like the gloss though so ill be sticking a matt laquer over it, might get some dark grey union jack decals or something for the rims as the plain look isnt doing it for me! I also spent the day re building the fulcrums from scratch bearings and all and they are now spot on feel very responsive actually for the price of them. The tyres were included and the colour dosent really match but they seem high end enough!


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2015)

lesley_x said:


> What on earth are you doing on your bike to cause a wheel to flex and touch your chain stay? Might want to revisit your 'climbing style'...........



No climbing out of the saddle up 20 percent ect does flex wheels alot especially at my weight


----------



## zer07 (20 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> You wont regret them! The lad i gave mine to said they have transformed his bike over the fulcrum 7's he had on



For the first time ever I can't believe that I'm getting excited over a pair of wheels!  I am really looking forward to trying them out.



gmw492 said:


> I'm in the same situation ,I actually was gonna order them a couple of weeks ago but decided to keep reading reviews and undecided,I'm thinking the difference in price would tyre and inner tube the sciroccos and still be cheaper than the Zondas, but Zondas 200g lighter,if the Sciroccos are ok up hills I'd be happy as I'm not the best climber,but got a bit of overtime due so Zondas look fav at the moment but this could change AGAIN



Well, I'm just gonna transfer my existing tyres and buy a long nose valve inner tube and take it from there. I may well get some other pro tyres (GP4 Seasons on the wheels atm). I also umm'd and ahhh'd over the lighter weight of the Zonda's and then weighed out what 200g actually looks and feels like. Basically its the weight of a small cup (try it.....get the scales out and see), so are you REALLY going to notice it? I don't know, maybe when the Scirocco's wear out I'll get the Zondas and then I can properly compare.

Tell you what, they should arrive before the weekend and I'll fit them on either Sat or Sun and post up some before and after pics. I must admit from a purely atheistic look I prefer the Sciroccos. Both sets are very good so which ever ones I would have chosen it would be a step-up from the stock (AXIS Classic) wheels anyway.


----------



## jack smith (20 May 2015)

Glad your joining the deeper trend!


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2015)

How heavy are you @jack smith cause it would take some sort of power to flex the wheels enough to hit the chainstays.....

I doubt even griepel or kittel do that and they put out monster power. Think you need to learn to spin up climbs


----------



## gmw492 (21 May 2015)

zer07 said:


> For the first time ever I can't believe that I'm getting excited over a pair of wheels!  I am really looking forward to trying them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's what I mean I wouldn't probably notice the difference in weight your right,look forward to your reviews,Ribble are offering an extra 10% off for Bank Holiday I think ,im looking at the Conti Grand Prix tyre as I'm not keen on the brown rim on the Gators and Seasons,And yes any of the 2 will be a big improvement on the Axis


----------



## jack smith (21 May 2015)

15stone odd, was just about to mention the 10 percent off at ribble for the bank holiday! Went out on the planet x's today Deadly fast on the flat and decents but quite flexy on the hills, they seem to be rubbing abit on the chainstays too. Must say i think the scirroccos were probably the best allrounder.

Took the fulcrums out for a couple of miles right after and they definatley feel stiffer, spin up and repond better than the carbons which is surprising, but i did re tension the spokes yesterday and swap over a couple of nipples.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (21 May 2015)

Oh well, I just read all 8 pages of this thread..... I think I now need to change my top..... there are some crappy comments


----------



## jack smith (22 May 2015)

Btw matt stephens is also liking his new scirroccos


----------



## zer07 (22 May 2015)

Yeah, I noticed this when I watched that video last night.


----------



## gmw492 (22 May 2015)

Finally got round to ordering the Sciroccos got them for £152 price match from Wiggle so pleased so far,look forward to getting them set up when they arrive,ordered a set of continental Grand Prix tyres too


----------



## jack smith (22 May 2015)

Bargain mate hope you enjoy!


----------



## zer07 (24 May 2015)

gmw492 said:


> Finally got round to ordering the Sciroccos got them for £152 price match from Wiggle so pleased so far,look forward to getting them set up when they arrive,ordered a set of continental Grand Prix tyres too



Nice one! Sounds like a good deal, cheaper than the price I paid.

As I mentioned a few posts back, the wheels arrived and with a little help I got them fitted. I haven't had a chance to properly road test them yet, so I will post again later when I have, just thought I'd share my before and after pics.









They make quite a difference.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 May 2015)

zer07 said:


> Nice one! Sounds like a good deal, cheaper than the price I paid.
> 
> As I mentioned a few posts back, the wheels arrived and with a little help I got them fitted. I haven't had a chance to properly road test them yet, so I will post again later when I have, just thought I'd share my before and after pics.
> 
> ...




To what?


----------



## jack smith (24 May 2015)

Wow they match great


----------



## Justinslow (24 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> To what?


Here we go again! TROL.


----------



## Citius (24 May 2015)

Is asking for clarity now considered trolling on here?


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2015)

Yes it is..........


----------



## Justinslow (24 May 2015)

Citius said:


> Is asking for clarity now considered trolling on here?


You know very well what I'm talking about considering the last few days wheel threads, if nothing else they make quite a difference to the bikes looks.


----------



## Citius (24 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> Yes it is..........



So you reported the post then?


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2015)

Citius said:


> So you reported the post then?


Don't tell him nuffin boys


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2015)

Citius said:


> So you reported the post then?


Im not that childish - i also dont go looking through posts to find things to comment on just for the sake of it, like a troll would. Or a yellow saddle fanboy


----------



## Citius (24 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> Im not that childish - *i also dont go looking through posts to find things to comment on just for the sake of it, like a troll would*. Or a yellow saddle fanboy



What, like you just did?


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2015)

Yeah or join in after 10 pages with nothing constructive to say


----------



## Justinslow (24 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Yeah or join in after 10 pages with nothing constructive to say


Errr I think he means you citius.


----------



## Okeydokey (24 May 2015)

Your colour matching certainly makes a difference to the appearance of the bike. I suspect you will enjoy them.

Edit: Tyop


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Errr I think he means you citius.


I was meaning myself actually . Trying to bring a smile to you grumpy lot


----------



## jack smith (24 May 2015)

Sorry but if you change wheels and dont notice a difference between two sets your either not spending enough time on the bike or not taking enough notice of it. Its pretty easy to feel, see the difference between two seperate sets of wheels. My planet x's arent good on the climbs but they glide forever on the flat, the scirroccos were great on the climbs but not as good on the flat, hence why people have more than one set.


----------



## Citius (24 May 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Errr I think he means you citius.



If you read the thread, you'd see I was in on page 2.


----------



## Citius (24 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Sorry but if you change wheels and dont notice a difference between two sets your either not spending enough time on the bike or not taking enough notice of it. Its pretty easy to feel, see the difference between two seperate sets of wheels. My planet x's arent good on the climbs but they glide forever on the flat, the scirroccos were great on the climbs but not as good on the flat, hence why people have more than one set.



I don't think anyone is arguing that there's no difference between two sets of wheels (assuming the two sets of wheels are indeed different). The difference is relative though, depending on which 'two sets of wheels' are in question. My own opinion is that for two relatively closely matched sets of wheels (like you might get from swapping a stock pair for a pair which cost £200), the difference is less to do with 'experience' and more to do with 'post purchase justification'.

Obviously I don't expect you to agree with that.


----------



## jack smith (24 May 2015)

Personally i think even within the same price point wheels have their noticable dofferences, but experiences vary person to person depending on their bike, where they ride, riding style, weight ect


----------



## Okeydokey (24 May 2015)

Curious to see no mention of the word 'victim' in this thread. Not sure why?


----------



## vickster (24 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Sorry but if you change wheels and dont notice a difference between two sets your either not spending enough time on the bike or not taking enough notice of it. Its pretty easy to feel, see the difference between two seperate sets of wheels. My planet x's arent good on the climbs but they glide forever on the flat, the scirroccos were great on the climbs but not as good on the flat, hence why people have more than one set.


What to carry one over each shoulder whilst riding to change en route depending on the terrain?


----------



## Justinslow (24 May 2015)

Citius said:


> If you read the thread, you'd see I was in on page 2.


My mistake.


----------



## mr messy (24 May 2015)

vickster said:


> What to carry one over each shoulder whilst riding to change en route depending on the terrain?


Now you're just being silly....that's what the service car is for


----------



## jack smith (24 May 2015)

Service car... Nah that's what the slots in helmets are for! Just balance them Inplace and swap on the move if your a true pro


----------



## gmw492 (24 May 2015)

Look great on the bike @zer07


----------



## zer07 (24 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> To what?



To the appearance.....unfortunately I haven't had a chance to get out on them properly due to family commitments. A quick ride up the close to make sure gearing is working correctly and I can immediately feel a difference to how the bike feels. I will report back once I've done some miles on them.



jack smith said:


> Wow they match great





Okeydokey said:


> Your colour matching certainly makes a difference to the appearance of the bike. I suspect you will enjoy them.



Thanks, yeah, I think so too.



gmw492 said:


> Look great on the bike @zer07



Thanks. All I got to do now is ride .....itchin.....


----------



## zer07 (26 May 2015)

OK, I've taken the bike out for a spin and first impressions.....wow, they certainly make the bike feel different.

So, this'll be a brief bullet point review as I'm no expert on wheels, I have however ridden a reasonable amount over the past year to year and a half (roughly 5000 miles), so have some saddle time to get a feel for this. The wheels were fitted to a Specialized Allez Sport 2013 model and its running all stock parts with some added aero bars.

Initial thoughts;

Power feels like it gets put down onto the tarmac more quickly.
Acceleration feels sharper and stronger.
Climbing feels easier to maintain.
I could stay longer out of the saddle whilst accelerating and/or climbing.
Road vibration is more prominent, but not uncomfortable.
Handling feels more "connected" to the road.
Once up to speed, spinning doesn't feel that different from the AXIS wheels.
I didn't feel any problem with crosswinds, however it wasn't a breezy evening last night so too early to say. 
It'll be interesting to see if my times change when I do my usual commute. Anyway, I said it would be brief, but it should give those who are interested in these wheels some pointers. Bear in mind that I'm sure the same could be said for any other pair of wheels in the same price bracket (fulcrums, shimano's etc), this is just my take on these particular ones. Put it this way, I'm very happy that I bought them.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 May 2015)

Some of those points made me smile. This is why I love cycling and cycling forums. The only thing that matters is the last sentence. Enjoy em!


----------



## jack smith (26 May 2015)

Exactly what i found with mine  they wore in over a few rides though and they rolled really well on the flat afterwards they do transfer more feeling from the road but thats the payoff for stiffer wheels


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 May 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Some of those points made me smile. This is why I love cycling and cycling forums. The only thing that matters is the last sentence. Enjoy em!



"Ignorance is bliss"?


----------



## gmw492 (31 May 2015)

@zer07 did you use the spacer provided for the cassette,fitted mine yesterday to my 9 speed and it said to fit spacer but it does look slightly over and got a bit of chain rub on front mech when I'm the low back and high front,tried the adjustment screws but still slight ,wondering whether to try it without the spacer


----------



## jack smith (31 May 2015)

Try adjusting your front mech from scratch could aslo be a table tension issue, but make sure you are not cross chaining, quite oftne you need to do little tweeks with new wheels


----------



## zer07 (31 May 2015)

gmw492 said:


> @zer07 did you use the spacer provided for the cassette,fitted mine yesterday to my 9 speed and it said to fit spacer but it does look slightly over and got a bit of chain rub on front mech when I'm the low back and high front,tried the adjustment screws but still slight ,wondering whether to try it without the spacer



I used the spacer and all the other cassette rings fitted fine. Didn't even have to re-index the gearing, My only problem is that I dont have the right tools so had to get a mate to help.


----------



## gmw492 (31 May 2015)

jack smith said:


> Try adjusting your front mech from scratch could aslo be a table tension issue, but make sure you are not cross chaining, quite oftne you need to do little tweeks with new wheels


Yeh think I will try that ,I will position the mech and check cables and adjustments


----------



## gmw492 (31 May 2015)

zer07 said:


> I used the spacer and all the other cassette rings fitted fine. Didn't even have to re-index the gearing, My only problem is that I dont have the right tools so had to get a mate to help.


Ok will check again ,my spacer is on it's just the front mech ,few tweaks I didn't have much time when I fitted them on will look at it more


----------



## MrDaveCee (2 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> Try adjusting your front mech from scratch could aslo be a table tension issue, but make sure you are not cross chaining, quite oftne you need to do little tweeks with new wheels


If it is a table tension issue then I'd just take the table off the bike full stop, they're not worth the extra climbing weight.


----------

